# Forum Home Renovation Plumbing  Options to connect a gas stove

## Make it work

Hi all, this is for the gas plumbers. 
I WILL NOT be doing this connection myself, but I can't help but ask. 
I am installing a new kitchen, including a new 900mm Ilve Nostalgie all gas stove. 
The thing weighs a ton and I will be making a steel base frame on castors so we can move it in and out for cleaning. I know, I know, I am a bit of a clean freak and a lot of an over planner. 
My question is, what options are there for the gas connection to enable the unit to be moved a metre or so to allow me to get behind it to clean the walls and floor. 
Can it be connected with a bayonet like the gas heater has or is there a long flexy that can be used, is there another way or is it not allowed to have any flexible hose on this type of appliance? 
The gas supply will come through the floor if that makes any difference and the connection is on the rear left of the unit. 
I just want to be clear on my options before speaking to the plumber, he is a nice guy but has some strange ways of doing things sometimes, although he has liked my suggestions in the past.

----------


## wonderplumb

If the connection point is high up the back of the appliance, the gas service and ball valve must be at an equal height to the connection point and can be connected using a flexible hose up to 1m in length, the connection point on the incoming gas service must be 150mm to the side of the appliance. In doing this a chain must be installed to prevent unnecessary stress on the connection points when the appliance is being moved out of position for service or disconnection and this chain must not exceed 80% of the length of the flexi hose (eg 1m hose 800mm chain). If the connection point on the appliance is underneath it must be hard piped. Ive never seen a free standing stove with castors on it, not even in commercial applications but I'd be looking into that before you go ahead with it..... just incase. And no a bayonet fitting isnt allowed as its not a portable appliance.

----------


## dazzler

> And no a bayonet fitting isnt allowed as its not a portable appliance.

  But its on wheels, like a car...   :Tongue:  :Biggrin:

----------


## rrobor

Two issues, by law there must be a method to stop the thing falling over. This is usually a chain, but my one is a bracket on the wall with a rod going through a hole at the rear of the cooker. The reason for this is to stop it fallng if children opening the oven door and stand on it to see the stove top. Your next issue is your manufacturer. Some will state "Not suitable for a hose type fitting". Now all that is is it stops them having liability, So do you peel the sticker off and fit a hose, thats up to you or your installer.

----------


## tricky4000

Mine is an ILVE and mine was plumbed by a plamber and he used a flexible hose.  I can pull mine out quite a bit if I need.  The conection is half way up the back of the unit so it doesn't need to be hard joined.  You also need to take note of the electrical side of things (if the oven is electric that is you might need to use different cabling so that it can be moved regularly).

----------


## Make it work

Thanks for the replies, I'll speak to the plumber when he comes out and let you know what we go with. 
As far as the electrics, it has a gas oven so it only needs a 10A cable plugged into a 10A GPO. It is the only thing on the circuit, so there should be nothing special about the cable, or so I have been told. 
The frame I am about to make will be made of 30 x 30 RHS and it will incorporate the wheels. The stove will be fastened to the frame with bolts that go through the frame and into the stove where the legs would normally go. 
The frame will also house a drawer, to use the space that is otherwise wasted.

----------


## Peeeeda

Hate to spoil the party for you but if you phone the manufacturer they will tell you that the stove has to be fitted with the legs attached.  To not fit them and plonk the stove on a base will be an illegal modification.  The legs allow for airflow under and up the back of the appliance.  Just my tuppence. Good luck

----------


## rrobor

Wheel height from the floor should be enough to supply ventilation, cripes should feel the gale that blows through a smaller gap in my back door.

----------


## bricks

> Hate to spoil the party for you but if you phone the manufacturer they will tell you that the stove has to be fitted with the legs attached.  To not fit them and plonk the stove on a base will be an illegal modification.  The legs allow for airflow under and up the back of the appliance.  Just my tuppence. Good luck

  He's right Fella's, You arn't allowed to get  free standing appliance and make an inbuilt appliance. It will cause a fire or over heat and break. 
You really should re-consider this modification.

----------


## rrobor

The legs as such on a modern cooker are leveling feet and could be srewed full up which would give a gap of about 1cm if not less. If he puts wheels on it, the minimum gap would be about 2cm so as to venting he is creating more. He will need a chain to stop the cooker from extending to put pressure on the gas or electricity.  So there is no issues.

----------


## wonderplumb

> The legs as such on a modern cooker are leveling feet and could be srewed full up which would give a gap of about 1cm if not less. If he puts wheels on it, the minimum gap would be about 2cm so as to venting he is creating more. He will need a chain to stop the cooker from extending to put pressure on the gas or electricity.  So there is no issues.

  They usually have 4" legs with the adjustable feet that screw down from these, Ive never seen a freestanding gas oven that sits only 1cm off the ground.

----------


## bricks

> The legs as such on a modern cooker are leveling feet and could be srewed full up which would give a gap of about 1cm if not less. If he puts wheels on it, the minimum gap would be about 2cm so as to venting he is creating more. He will need a chain to stop the cooker from extending to put pressure on the gas or electricity.  So there is no issues.

  There are heaps of issue rrobor - not least to say that free standing ovens are dependant on the air around them for fresh air and insulation.
There is also the gas regulation that states quite clearly that you need to install an appliance in the manner it was intended. Freestanding ovens are quite clearly not meant to be built in. The exrta ventilation and fire concerns are the reason that built in's are so much more expensive than freestanders. 
It doesn't matter anyway as this appliance will be installed by  liscenced plumber who in reality shouldn't install it in any dangerous configuration.

----------


## rrobor

We are not in the days of crappy old gas stoves sitting bare on a wall people wont have that. As shown my cooker its feet screw into a flat bottom. The cooker states sides get warm not hot but there is gaps at the side. The Redbox plinth was because the cooker was in before the floor, and I could screw these feet till they were fully home if I wished causing a gap of less than 1cm. It was installed badly by a plumber and leaked and had to be fixed. Please excuse the plastic wrap on the doors, Her indoors wont remove it till the splashbacks are done.

----------


## wetnall

Unfortunately, for you, the Australian Standard for gasfitting, AS5601, has slowly eliminated flexible hoses that connect to a bayonet for cookers. To be accurate, rule 5.12.1.8 allows a flexible hose if: the cooker has a high level connection, i.e, the manufacturer has designed the cooker to have it's connection point about halfway up the back of the appliance. This also, strictly means, the bayonet fitting must be a wall bayonet (debatable amongst some trademen). Most install a floor bayonet pointing downwards. 
The cooker must have a restraining chain fitted to prevent force being placed on the hose. 
Rule 5.12.1.9: Under cooker connection. "...shall not be connected... using a hose assembly".  
I have seen soem tradesmen secure the wheels by fitting a large screw through them. Immobile until required,

----------


## wonderplumb

> Unfortunately, for you, the Australian Standard for gasfitting, AS5601, has slowly eliminated flexible hoses that connect to a bayonet for cookers. To be accurate, rule 5.12.1.8 allows a flexible hose if: the cooker has a high level connection, i.e, the manufacturer has designed the cooker to have it's connection point about halfway up the back of the appliance. This also, strictly means, the bayonet fitting must be a wall bayonet (debatable amongst some trademen). Most install a floor bayonet pointing downwards. 
> The cooker must have a restraining chain fitted to prevent force being placed on the hose. 
> Rule 5.12.1.9: Under cooker connection. "...shall not be connected... using a hose assembly".  
> ,

  Exactly what I said in my first post, except for the bayonet bit, they are not allowed. :No:

----------


## wetnall

Sorry Wonderplumb, you are correct.

----------


## tricky4000

OK, I ask a bloke from Eurolinx (his name is Peter Dale).  He is the guy I got some advice from before getting my Ilve installed.  This is what he had to say;  _"Although the freestanding is able to be installed without out the legs, air flow not an issue.<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>_  _Please be aware that the freestanding ovens are only approved to be installed on the legs provided."_  So then I asked him about putting a kick plate right down the bottom so it looks like it doesn't have legs, and he said that's totally fine.  So maybe get the cabinet maker to rejig the cabinetary so that it looks like it's built in.  Hope that helps.

----------


## Smurf

Mine has legs but came supplied with kick plate to hide them if desired.  
The actual connection is plumbed in copper pipe for the gas with the electric just plugged in. I don't remember the exact words, but there was something to the effect of not using a hose and it's on a sticker at the back of the appliance.

----------


## rrobor

Yes you are correct. From what I can gather is yours has a rod through the back to stop it tilting and was not supplied with a chain. to be compliant you need a chain to stop you pulling it out and breaking the gas line or ripping off the electrics. Now I have an inlaw who blew up 2 tires by excess pressure, other that that I know of no other person who would heave their stove out and do that. That sticker on the back by the way peels off cleanly.

----------


## Old Man

Can a coil of pipe with enough turns or diameter large enough to allow the chain to be temporally disconnected and the stove pulled out as the coil stretches like a spring ???? 
I have been asked to clean behind it. 
I am pretty peeved at the connection of my gas stove which does not allow me to do this. 
I tried and the flared connection at the wall failed.  I am now up for an expensive call out fee and a day or two delay waiting for someone to reconnect it. 
The co pilot is not pleased.  :Annoyed:  
Old Man

----------


## wonderplumb

In short, no. A coil of annealed copper will not act like a spring it will simply stress eventually becoming porous and leaking.
It begs the question though, if you need to call a gasfitter out to reconnect it after you broke a fitting, why would you try it in the first place? :Confused:

----------

